# Eberron: Requiem of Death (Full)



## DralonXitz (May 8, 2007)

Eberron: Requiem of Death

In Game: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3517689#post3517689

Within the massive spirals and citadels of the Brelish metropolis of Sharn, exists a daunting webwork and cataclysm of political networks, criminal organizations, and aristocratic houses.  With every conceivable commodity and currency being controlled by one of these factions, the innate pathology of greed sometimes becomes too irrisistable to control, and leads to powerful men taking drastic measures to attain what they so desire.

Thus is the foundation of our ancient tale.

The classic moniker of money being the root of all evil has never rang more true than in this deletorious account of deception, murder, and corruption.  A high ranking nobleman, Tyrax Dekoron, head of the 4th Bank of Kundarak within Upper Central of Sharn has recently uncovered evidence of a number of potentially false fronts for criminal operations, and has begun to shut down loans and financial support of these illicit centers of commerce.  Infuriated by the political insult and loss of profit increasing daily, a House Tarkanan Pugio, Cyrus Dormiano has made plans for his assassination, in such a way as to incriminate respected Kundarak officials and cause massive turmoil for the commercial giant.  Seeking more than standard blades for such a delicate and potentially volatile operation, Dormiano has utilized his underworld contacts to seek out the finest murderers within the land, and bring them to his lair within Dragon Towers.  

Notified by ubitiquous blackguards in the middle of the night, these four assassins have been summoned to meet with the Crime Lord, and pull off either the greatest murder of an era, or the most disastrous command for the already vulerable House Tarkanan.  


Gameplay:

I am seeking four experienced Eberron players for said adventure.  Heroes will be 4th Level, 28 point buy with appropriate increases of class.  Gold and equipment is standard, with more to be given at point in story.  This will be a very RP heavy game, with combat taking place in the most sanguine and politic manner possible.  The players will have to infiltrate the massive infrasturcture of House Kundarak before the ultimate result of the assassination takes place, and thus, should be well skilled in the diplomatic arts as well as the lethal.

I would also like a mix of characters to that note however, if possible, one very diplomatic-esque character, a truly vile, malevolent murderous cutthroat, and perhaps something in between.  While I certainly won't mandate this, in my character selection, I'll be choosing the closest to possible to meet this quote.  Overall, I believe the contrasting dispositions will create a truly memorable game experience for us all.

This game is also not first come first serve by any means.  I desire to see character backgrounds in great detail before authorizing, and after a few days, will choose the top four to be our players.  1 post is required ever 1-2 days, with obvious exceptions due to pre-arranged events or emergencies.  No Psionics will be allowed, and I would like to avoid any Warforged players as well.  All characters upon approval must be posted in the Rogues Gallery I will create after acceptance, with full and accurate character sheets.  Thank you.


----------



## dave_o (May 8, 2007)

You know I'm in. I'll have something up ASAP.


----------



## Avalon® (May 8, 2007)

Is psionics ok?


----------



## DralonXitz (May 8, 2007)

As for Psionics...



			
				DralonXitz said:
			
		

> This game is also not first come first serve by any means.  I desire to see character backgrounds in great detail before authorizing, and after a few days, will choose the top three to be our players.  1 post is required ever 1-2 days, with obvious exceptions due to pre-arranged events or emergencies.  *No Psionics will be allowed*, and I would like to avoid any Warforged players as well.  All characters upon approval must be posted in the Rogues Gallery I will create after acceptance, with full and accurate character sheets.  Thank you.


----------



## dave_o (May 8, 2007)

*Nix*
_Male Changeling Bard 4, Neutral Evil_

*Attributes*
*STR* 10 (+0)
*DEX* 16 (+3)
*CON* 10 (+0)
*INT* 14 (+2)
*WIS* 8 (-1)
*CHA* 16 (+3)​
*Combat*
*HP* 19/19 *AP* 7 *AC* 17 (+4 chain shirt, +3 DEX) *BAB* +3 *Size* Medium *Speed* 30ft. *Initative* +3 (+3 DEX)
*Melee Attack*
+6 dagger 1d4 19-20/x2
+3 longsword 1d8 19-20/x2​*Ranged Attack*
+6 dagger 1d4 19-20/x2 10ft.
+6 shortbow 1d6 x3 60ft.​
*Saves*
*Fort* +1 (+1 base, +0 CON)
*Ref* +7 (+4 base, +3 DEX)
*Will* +3 (+4 base, -1 WIS)​
*Special Abilities*
_Racial_
+2 on saves vs. Sleep and Charm, +2 to Bluff, Intimidate, and Sense Motive, Natural Linguist, Minor Change Shape (Su)
_Class_
Bardic Music (Countersong, Fascinate, Inspire Courage +1, Inspire Competence), Bardic Knowledge​
*Skills*
Bluff +12 (+7 ranks, +2 racial, +3 CHA), Perform (Oration) +10 (+7 ranks, +3 CHA), Diplomacy +10 (+7 ranks, +3 CHA), Disguise +10 (+7 ranks, +3 CHA), Gather Information +10 (+7 ranks, +3 CHA), Sneak +10 (+7 ranks, +3 DEX), Climb +3 (+3 ranks, +0 STR), Sense Motive +7 (+6 ranks, +2 racial, -1 WIS), Tumble +8 (+5 ranks, +3 DEX)​
*Feats*
Weapon Finesse, Quick Draw​
*Spells*
_Spells known 0th-_ Lullaby, Ghost Sound, Message, Dancing Lights, Mage Hand, Detect Magic, _1st-_ Alarm, Charm Person, No LightBoVD, _2nd-_ Tongues, Dance of RuinBoVD 
_Spells per day_ 0/0/0/0/1/1/1/2​
*Equipment*
Chain shirt, _Slippers of Spider Climbing_, dagger, longsword, shortbow, arrow (x100), disguise kit (10 uses), spell component pouch, Glamerweave noble's outfit, Darkweave explorer's outfit, 108gp​
*Description*
Standing a shade over five and a half feet tall, Nix is not imposing. His blank eyes, half-molded features, and fishbelly skin are as disconcerting as in any Changeling, yet beyond these common features Nix merely appears to be a thin, lithe noble. Deep reds and maroons shift in the Glamerweave of his long-tailed jacket, set off by dark trousers, tooled boots, and a wide swordbelt dangling a longsword. Nix speaks in a voice smooth and dark, like oiled wood, often fidgeting with his unshorn black hair.

Nix rarely looks like this for long.​
*Background*
From an early age, the change a Changeling undergoes is entirely cosmetic. While the flesh may buckle and through strange thaumaturgy resemble something else entirely, each Changeling maintains a stalwart core of _self_: an ember of who the Changeling is and isn't.

Nix lacks this ember.

As an orphan in Sharn, Nix wandered from home to home, watching the happy family from without before deciding to literally become, to his fragile mind, the object of his obsession. Of course, after a few early accidents in which the _real_ child returned home to find a double in their place, Nix learned that to truly become what he wished, the original must die. To compound things, Nix never felt guilt -- it was always little Suze, or Desh, or Walder that did the killing, never Nix. 

Years and persona tumbled into one another. Contract killing, becoming the famed Pale Knife for a time, spending several semesters at Morgrave, a barkeep named Jug, skyway mason, drug peddler: One-Eyed Germaine, Mindy Tallale, Kjaer Ironmaw, Rence, Kesh the Black, Green Gretchen, Lord Wilas. Years spent deeply and truly becoming each persona until, as startling as finding a second head, the realization that Nix could _change_, could become another, finding the skills and memories from each persona running into the other like paint -- a full palette all mixing together into purest black.

A purest black in which Nix found a question: who am I?.

Now, an adult, shifting personalities regularly and completely in a search for identity, Nix is driven by a simple credo: if I kill them, I cannot be them, truly.​


----------



## megamania (May 8, 2007)

curious......    I'll think about this a bit.....


----------



## Brother Allard (May 8, 2007)

This looks interesting.  I'm thinking a Changeling sorcerer, heading to Recaster.

*Celeste*;[SBLOCK=Old Version]

female chaotic neutral changeling sorcerer (metamagic specialist) 4;

Str 8 	-1 	base 8 (cost 0) 
Dex 11	+0	base 11 (cost 3) 
Con 14	+2	base 14 (cost 6) 
Int 12	+1	base 12 (cost 4) 
Wis 10	+0	base 10 (cost 2) 
Cha 18	+4	base 17 (cost 13) + 1 level

Age 21
Height 5'4"
Weight 115 lbs

Description: Celeste's preferred appearance is of a slight human girl with large, dewy eyes, and a quick, bright smile.  And a carefully honed dagger concealed behind her back.

History: Celeste's father was a confidence man - a true master of the short con.  With his young daughter in tow, he plied his trade primarily in Middle Dura: the Bazaar and Hereth's Folly.  He had always had good relations with Boromar Clan, kept his dues current, and did whatever was asked of him.  But as his gambling debts began to mount, the Clan began to require more and more of his services and sent him on more and more dangerous errands, until one night he simply failed to come home.  Celeste was twelve.  From that point on, she has been on her own, using the skills he taught her to make her way.  She loathes the Boromars and approached House Tarkanan primarily as a way of avoiding them.  Though she does not bear the mark, they have found her to be a useful resource.

HP 	?? (4+3d4+8))
AC 	10 (10 base + 0 dex)
Init 	+0 (0 Dex)
Move 	30 ft / x4

Fortitude 3 (1 base + 2 con)
Reflex 1 (1 base + 0 dex)
Will 4 (4 base + 0 wis)

Attack Bonus +2
Melee Attack +1 (2 BAB - 1 str)
Ranged Attack +2 (2 BAB + 0 dex)

Melee: ? 
Ranged: ?

1	sorcerer 1 	city slicker	
2	sorcerer 2
3	sorcerer 3	silent spell	
4	sorcerer 4

Skills:
bluff +13 (7 ranks + 4 cha + 2 race)
concentration +4 (2 ranks + 2 con)
diplomacy +6 (0 ranks + 4 cha + 2 bluff)
disguise +21 (7 ranks + 4 cha + 10 circumstance)
intimidate +8 (0 ranks + 4 cha + 2 race + 2 bluff)
knowledge (arcana) +5 (4 ranks + 1 int)
sense motive +2 (0 ranks + 0 wis + 2 race)

Class Abilities:

Spell Effects:

Equipment:

Known Spells:
0-- [6]
1-- [3]
2-- [1][/SBLOCK]

New version is below.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 8, 2007)

Here's my subbmittal. Please let me know if the concept is ok before I do number crunching.
By the way, which books do you allow?

[sblock]
_Male Changeling Rogue 2/Warlock 2, Lawful Evil_

*Attributes**STR* 10 (+0)
*DEX* 14 (+2)
*CON* 12(+1)
*INT* 14 (+2)
*WIS* 12 (+1)
*CHA* 14 (+2)​
*Combat**HP* 23/23 *AP* 7 *AC* 17 (+2 DEX, +5 armor) *BAB* +2 *Size* Medium *Speed* 30ft. *Initative* +2 (+2 DEX)
*Melee Attack*
Short sword: +2 hit/ 1d6 damage,19-20/×2, P
Dagger: +2 hit/ 1d6 damage,19-20/×2, P/S​
*Ranged Attack*
eldrich blast(range touch attack): +4 hit/1d6 damage (+5 hit/1d6+1 damage if within 30')​
*Saves**Fort* +1 (+0 base, +1 CON)
*Ref* +5 (+3 base, +2 DEX)
*Will* +4 (+3 base, +1 WIS), +6 against sleep and charm​
*Special Abilities*_Racial_
+2 on saves vs. Sleep and Charm, +2 to Bluff, Intimidate, and Sense Motive, Natural Linguist, Minor Change Shape (Su)

_Class_
Sneak attack (1d6), evasion, trapfinding​
*Skills*Balance +4 (0 ranks, +2 DEX, +2 synergy(tumble))
Bluff +15 (+5 ranks, +2 racial, +2 CHA, +6 invocation ), 
Diplomacy +17 (+5 ranks, +2 CHA, +2 synergy(bluff), +2 synergy(sense motive),  +6 invocation), 
Disguise +19 (+5 ranks, +2 CHA, +10 circumstance(minor shapechange), +2 synergy (bluff), 

Hide +7 (+5 ranks, +2 DEX), 
Jump +2 (0 ranks, +2 synergy(tumble))
Move Silently +7 (+5 ranks, +2 DEX), 
Intimidate +17 (+5 ranks, +2 CHA, +2 Racial, +2 synergy (bluff), +6 invocation), 

Sense Motive +8 (+5 ranks, +2 racial, +1 WIS), 
Spot +7 (+5 ranks, +1 WIS), 
Sleight of hand +3  (+1 ranks, +2 DEX)
Tumble +7 (+5 ranks, +2 DEX)
Use Magic Device +4 (+2 ranks, +2 CHA)​
*Feats*Precise shot, point blank shot​
*Invocations*Beguiling influence: +_6 to bluff, diplomacy and intimidate for 24hEffective Spell Level: 2nd._
Spiderwalk: _The invoker receives the following: a) able to travel along walls & ceilings like a spider (20’ movement). The invoker does not loose his/her Dex bonus to AC while climbing, nor do opponents gain a bonus to attack the invoker; and b) is unaffected by normal & magical webs. 24h duration. Effective Spell Level: 2nd._​

[sblock=Equipment]

+1 Mithral shirt, 10 lb, 2100 gp, 0 ACP, +6 max dex.
Ring of feather falling, 2200 gp.
Hand of the mage, 2lb, 900 gp, mage hand at will (5lb telekinesis, 40 ft range can propel object 15 ft as a move action).


Sash (worn on back) containing Double sided Clothes (1 robe, 2 shirts, 2 pants, 1 cloak - each has a different color on the other side): 2lb
Wand of cure light wounds (12 charges left-already used in the past (+2 use magic device)), 90 gp.

4 Daggers (1 strapped on each forearm, 1 strapped to each leg, always under clothing), 8gp, 4 lb
Short sword (worn on left side), 2 lb, 10 gp

left belt pouches, 0.5lb - contains:
2 Sewing needle pinned to a cork
Roll of sewing thread
Pair of dice
Small mirror
oil vial​
right belt pouch 0.5lb  - contains:
caltrops, 2lb​
front belt pouch 0.5lb  - contains:
20 gp, 20 sp, 20 cp​
----------
Total:xxxx/5400gp[/indent]

[/sblock]

*Description*​[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
Pax never knew his parents, and was raised in an orphanage run by priests of the silver flame, a couple of days' travel from Sharn. The over-curious young changeling was fascinated, some would say guided, by the dark powers, and spent countless hours roaming through religious texts to learn as much as he could. At puberty, Pax felt the first surge of eldrich power flow through him, and so did the still fuming body of a local scoundrel that picked the wrong target. Pax knew that day that he couldn't return to the priests, and left for the only city that was worth while: Sharn.

There, he quickly assacinated a local book-keeper's son, that was fortunately a loner, and usurped his identity. Life was good for the following years, until a relative came to visit. Unfortunately for Pax, the relative was a cleric of the silver flame, and quickly found out that he was a changeling. Barely escaping with his life, Pax found other victims and took their identities, but, the cleric kept hunting him. A nemesis was born. 

While using his seres of identities, Pax made several contacts in the underground. He always managed to keep in touch with these, using yet another identity.

Pax still felt youthful affection towards clerics of the silver flame, and couldn't make himself dispatch his nemesis. This was so until one week ago. After losing a particularly pleasant cover (rich merchant with several wives), Pax dispatched the cleric. This was the first time he killed for a reason other than necessity. He liked it.

He has recently heard that a Cyrus Dormiano is looking for blades for some challengin work. Pax is up to it.
[/sblock]


----------



## Avalon® (May 8, 2007)

How about a NE human artificer 4 who's a renegade scion of House Cannith. He went into this business as a way to make money and spite his House.


----------



## DralonXitz (May 8, 2007)

Brother Allard: Good looking character, just need to see a background when possible.

Steve Gorak: Good looking background as well, if you could, just flesh out a bit more perhaps the way you got into crime in the first place.  These guys are highest caliber assassins.

Avalon: The concept is permissable, just need to see a background.


----------



## Autumn (May 8, 2007)

Wow, this really looks right up my alley. Could be a great game. I'll... machinate a little, and get back to you with a subsmission.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 8, 2007)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Steve Gorak: Good looking background as well, if you could, just flesh out a bit more perhaps the way you got into crime in the first place.  These guys are highest caliber assassins.




The way I saw it, killing was part of his lifestyle: he did it to assume new identities. I'll add a line or two about a few contacts he made in the underground, when he was assuming the identity of other people (possibly even the identity of a thug, at least for a while).

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Kaodi (May 8, 2007)

Hmmm...

Male Dwarven Rogue 4, Neutral Evil
Str 12 Dex 13 Con 13 Int 16 Wis 12 Cha 10
Languages: Dwarven, Common, Gnome, Halfling
Feats: Educated (Architecture & Engineering, Nobility & Royalty), Aberrant Dragonmark (Charm Person)
Skills: 71 pts. 
Appraise +6, Bluff +4, Craft (Minting) +6, Decipher Script +4, Diplomacy +2, Disable Device +10, Forgery +7, Gather Information +2, Hide +4, Intimidate +4, Knowledge (Architecture & Engineering) +7, Knowledge (Local) +4, Knowledge (Nobility & Royalty) +7, Listen +3, Move Silently +4, Open Lock +8, Profession (Banker) +5, Search +9, Sense Motive +3, Sleight of Hand +5, Spot +3, Use Magic Device +2, and Use Rope +2.

Formerly affiliated with a minor player in the Aurum, he was specially trained to pass himself off as a legitimate banking employee. When he developed his aberrant mark, he was approached and recruited by House Tarkanan.


----------



## Brother Allard (May 8, 2007)

Brief history and description added.  I'll hold off on the rest until after you make your selections, as gear and spells will depend heavily on who she might be with.


----------



## DralonXitz (May 8, 2007)

Great submissions so far, as for what books are allowed, core books, Complete Warrior, Eberron, Sharn: City of Towers, Book of Vile Darkness, some Draconomican material (ask me first), Arms and Equipment Guide.


----------



## DralonXitz (May 9, 2007)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> Hmmm...
> 
> Male Dwarven Rogue 4, Neutral Evil
> Str 12 Dex 13 Con 13 Int 16 Wis 12 Cha 10
> ...




Kaodi, I really like this character so far, if you could however, would you mind elaborating a bit on the background, so I can get a better feel for the character itself.  Many thanks.


----------



## Avalon® (May 9, 2007)

DralonXitz, would you accept items from the Dungeonomicon, Complete Mage and Complete Scoundrel? I was planning to have my char as a tech-oriented one with lots of gadgets.


----------



## DralonXitz (May 9, 2007)

I don't have any of those books, but if you want to, you can use them.  Just make sure to be accurate with the statistics and such, as usual, and I'll trust you to the rest.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 9, 2007)

OK, character's done. I didn't go into details for the equipment. I'm below the max gold allowed, so lets assume that any spare gold was spent on a nice meal   

One quick question: some DMs allow combining hide and move silently into one skill: sneak. Would you allow this? Since we all basically have roguish components, it would be nice to use the extra skill points in another skill.

I'll be eagerly waiting to know if my character made it.

SG


[sblock]
*Name:* Pax, Tom, Fred, etc. [Varies] 

_Male Changeling Rogue 2/Warlock 2, Lawful Evil_

*Attributes**STR* 10 (+0)
*DEX* 14 (+2)
*CON* 12(+1)
*INT* 14 (+2)
*WIS* 12 (+1)
*CHA* 14 (+2)​
*Combat**HP* 23/23 *AP* 7 *AC* 17 (+2 DEX, +5 armor) *BAB* +2 *Size* Medium *Speed* 30ft. *Initative* +2 (+2 DEX)
*Melee Attack*
Short sword: +2 hit/ 1d6 damage,19-20/×2, P
Dagger: +2 hit/ 1d6 damage,19-20/×2, P/S​
*Ranged Attack*
eldrich blast(range touch attack): +4 hit/1d6 damage (+5 hit/1d6+1 damage if within 30')​
*Saves**Fort* +1 (+0 base, +1 CON)
*Ref* +5 (+3 base, +2 DEX)
*Will* +4 (+3 base, +1 WIS), +6 against sleep and charm​
*Special Abilities*_Racial_
+2 on saves vs. Sleep and Charm, +2 to Bluff, Intimidate, and Sense Motive, Natural Linguist, Minor Change Shape (Su)

_Class_
Sneak attack (1d6), evasion, trapfinding​
*Skills*Balance +4 (0 ranks, +2 DEX, +2 synergy(tumble))
Bluff +15 (+5 ranks, +2 racial, +2 CHA, +6 invocation ), 
Diplomacy +17 (+5 ranks, +2 CHA, +2 synergy(bluff), +2 synergy(sense motive),  +6 invocation), 
Disguise +19 (+5 ranks, +2 CHA, +10 circumstance(minor shapechange), +2 synergy (bluff), 

Hide +7 (+5 ranks, +2 DEX), 
Jump +2 (0 ranks, +2 synergy(tumble))
Move Silently +7 (+5 ranks, +2 DEX), 
Intimidate +17 (+5 ranks, +2 CHA, +2 Racial, +2 synergy (bluff), +6 invocation), 

Sense Motive +8 (+5 ranks, +2 racial, +1 WIS), 
Spot +7 (+5 ranks, +1 WIS), 
Sleight of hand +3  (+1 ranks, +2 DEX)
Tumble +7 (+5 ranks, +2 DEX)
Use Magic Device +4 (+2 ranks, +2 CHA)​
*Feats*Precise shot, point blank shot​
*Invocations*Beguiling influence: +_6 to bluff, diplomacy and intimidate for 24h. Effective Spell Level: 2nd._
Spiderwalk: _The invoker receives the following: a) able to travel along walls & ceilings like a spider (20’ movement). The invoker does not loose his/her Dex bonus to AC while climbing, nor do opponents gain a bonus to attack the invoker; and b) is unaffected by normal & magical webs. 24h duration. Effective Spell Level: 2nd._​

[sblock=Equipment]

+1 Mithral shirt, 10 lb, 2100 gp, 0 ACP, +6 max dex.
Ring of feather falling, 2200 gp.
Hand of the mage, 2lb, 900 gp, mage hand at will (5lb telekinesis, 40 ft range can propel object 15 ft as a move action).


Sash (worn on back) containing Double sided Clothes (1 robe, 2 shirts, 2 pants, 1 cloak - each has a different color on the other side): 2lb
Wand of cure light wounds (12 charges left-already used in the past (+2 use magic device)), 90 gp.

4 Daggers (1 strapped on each forearm, 1 strapped to each leg, always under clothing), 8gp, 4 lb
Short sword (worn on left side), 2 lb, 10 gp

left belt pouches, 0.5lb - contains:
2 Sewing needle pinned to a cork
Roll of sewing thread
Pair of dice
Small mirror
oil vial​
right belt pouch 0.5lb  - contains:
caltrops, 2lb​
front belt pouch 0.5lb  - contains:
20 gp, 20 sp, 20 cp - 1lb (assumed)​
----------
Total:xxxx/5400gp[/indent]

Total weight carried: 24.5 lb

Light load: <33 lb. 
Medium: 34-66 lb. (max dex = +3, ACP=-3, 20ft speed)
Heavy:  67-100 lb. (max dex = +1, ACP=-6, 20ft speed)
Lifting: 200 lb max (5ft movement only, loses dex bonus to AC)
Dragging: 500 lb. (this can change according to curcumstances).


[/sblock]

*Description*​[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
Pax never knew his parents, and was raised in an orphanage run by priests of the silver flame, a couple of days' travel from Sharn. The over-curious young changeling was fascinated, some would say guided, by the dark powers, and spent countless hours roaming through religious texts to learn as much as he could. At puberty, Pax felt the first surge of eldrich power flow through him, and so did the still fuming body of a local scoundrel that picked the wrong target. Pax knew that day that he couldn't return to the priests, and left for the only city that was worth while: Sharn.

There, he quickly assacinated a local book-keeper's son, that was fortunately a loner, and usurped his identity. Life was good for the following years, until a relative came to visit. Unfortunately for Pax, the relative was a cleric of the silver flame, and quickly found out that he was a changeling. Barely escaping with his life, Pax found other victims and took their identities, but, the cleric kept hunting him. A nemesis was born. 

While using his seres of identities, Pax made several contacts in the underground. He always managed to keep in touch with these, using yet another identity.

Pax still felt youthful affection towards clerics of the silver flame, and couldn't make himself dispatch his nemesis. This was so until one week ago. After losing a particularly pleasant cover (rich merchant with several wives), Pax dispatched the cleric. This was the first time he killed for a reason other than necessity. He liked it.

He has recently heard that a Cyrus Dormiano is looking for blades for some challengin work. Pax is up to it.
[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Allard (May 9, 2007)

I was thinking about Celeste last night, and I'd like to make some changes - I'd like to rework her as a gnome beguiler.  The backstory makes a lot more sense that way, and the submissions seem to be pretty changeling-heavy.  You don't list PHB2 as a source, but the beguiler is detailed on cyrstalkeep.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Autumn (May 9, 2007)

Okay, got the background written up for my submission. It's kinda weighty, I hope I don't get a tl dr. 

 Mechanically he'll be a NE Elf Rogue. I'll work on statting him up now, but I thought I may as well post this since it's finished.

 Oh, I guess I should include a warning; there's some somewhat mature content. Nothing explicit, but it's not too pleasant. 

[sblock=Background]  Jale Arideth always knew he was destined for great things. His father was a retainer for House Phiarlan. He was never favored or even noticed by the higher echelons of the House, and he was happy that way. He was an unambitious man, devoted to his wife and children, happy to make an honest wage. Jale's brother and sister both took after their father, content to live quiet and unassuming lives. Jale was different. Growing up amid the comings and goings of Phiarlan's troupes and agents, all of them so graceful and sophisticated and glamorous, he knew he could never settle for just serving these people. He wanted more than that. He wanted to be one of them. 

 The fire of that ambition drove him throughout the years of his youth, filling him with a relentless urge to self-improvement. He was a perfectionist, never satisfied with anything he did until it was effortless and impeccable. His attitude alienated him from his family, and though he was popular and had a wide circle of friends and acquaintances he always felt alone in the world. That was the price he paid for self-reliance. 

 His dedication bore fruit. Almost no sooner had he started work, alongside his father, than he began to surpass him. Valeting for Lady Iselle Lacere d'Thuranni one night he apparently made an impression; she asked after him the next day. She was a celebrated songstress, a great beauty, and a rising star within the House. Before long he was on her personal staff, and making more money than his father ever had. From there his ascent was meteoric - within weeks it was rumoured that he was Lady Iselle's lover, and half the young scions of the House were taking an interest in him. 

 When gradually word started to spread that he was himself a talented actor and musician and that he might also have the required subtlety and discretion to handle the House's more sinister activities, his success was assured. He was soon established as a trusted agent in his own right, and there was talk of marrying him off to one of the House's eligible young females. 

 On the eve of the great rift in the House, the marriage had been decided and a date set: he was to be married to Alandre Kalind d'Phiarlan, a girl of only ninety who was herself something of a nonentity but for her title. It was still a great honour; the marriage would cement Jale as a member of the House, and there was no reason for his wife's mediocrity to hold him back. With little ambition of her own, Alandre unthinkingly followed her father's conservatism as far as the political situation was concerned.

 All was not straightforward, though. Jaler's ties with Iselle were still strong - and she was far from conservative. She was known as one of the chief radicals within the family, and during her liaisons with Jale she would whisper sweet promises to him. Soon there would be a split, and if he would but throw his lot in with her she would see to it that he would be highly favored within the new House. He wouldn't have to tolerate an expeditious marriage to a tiresome, vapid girl like Alandre - he would be a scion in his own right, accorded all the respect and freedom he could wish. 

 Against his better judgment, he allowed himself to be seduced by her promises. As the situation deteriorated, he declared himself openly on the side of the emergent House Thuranni. 

 And then suddenly, with a switch of nightmarish swiftness as if by some incredible sleight of hand, Iselle had switched sides. Perhaps she'd had a better offer, or perhaps she'd been a double agent all along - Jale was never again able to get close enough to her to figure it out. But when the schism came there she was, firmly entrenched in House Phiarlan. He'd lost his patron in Thuranni, and thrown away all his chances with Phiarlan. He was lost, caught between the two sides.

 He did the only thing he could - he disappeared, lest somebody who had taken offense at his duplicity should decide to take advantage of his exposed position. 

 And so he spent the next few years in hiding, making a living as a petty criminal and brooding over the way Iselle had betrayed him. A violent hatred had taken root in him, and as these years passed in ignominy and squalor it flourished and bore bitter fruit. 

 His fortunes changed eventually, once more with the advent of another woman in his life. Whether for better or worse, it's not easy to say. Lit appeared to him in the guise of a flower girl on the streets of Sharn at first, but that was only one of her many forms. She rarely came to him with the same face twice, preferring to take on a different shape for every passing day - sometimes male, sometimes female, sometimes young and sometimes old. It was only much later that he realized that, by a whim of hers, all her guises were people she had killed. 

 Their romance was sweet and carefree at first, giving back to Jale some of the energy and life that he had lost since his fall from grace. She appeared to him as innocent and delicate as a flower, and he even had the folly to think that it was he who was corrupting her when she listened to his embittered tales and his desire for revenge. 

 She urged him on, giving him back his confidence and self-assurance, making him believe that he could still have his revenge on the woman who had wronged him. He came to believe it, and a new purpose consumed him. 

 Meanwhile, very slowly, Lit began to introduce him to her world. At first it was innocuous - friends of hers who seemed charming and intelligent. Then as time went on it began to seem deliciously dangerous - new and exotic games in the bedroom, libertine strangers with amoral philosophies and mad gleams in their eyes, midnight gatherings where they would smoke pipes of strange-scented smoke and indulge in disjointed and depraved conversations and interactions. 

 Drunk on Lit's charm and the sense of excitement that all this brought him, he allowed himself to be drawn into her world. Somehow it became a part of his new lease of life, tied up inextricably with his restored sense of drive and purpose. 

 By the time Lit told him that the people they were mixing with were all devotees of the Dragon Below, he wasn't surprised. He'd already reached his own conclusions, and they weren't so far from the truth. He didn't care any more; in fact he felt a kind of exultation. He continued his plans to bring about Iselle's downfall even as he began to be introduced openly to the rites of the cult, witnessing horrors that only a year ago would have appalled him. 

 Meanwhile he was gaining a reputation for himself as a force to be reckoned with within Sharn's criminal underworld. He would engage in anything from drug deals to contract killing, in the same spirit that he had taken up pretty criminality after his expulsion from the House. But whereas then he had been scrambling to survive, he now found that things came easily to him. He could deal easily with the criminal elements of the city - his whole bearing and the efficiency and grace with which he fulfilled his contracts earned him respect without him ever having to try. 

 When finally his plans came to fruition and Iselle fell into his clutches, there was none of the great surge of joy that he had been expecting. There was merely a quiet satisfaction of a long-awaited gratification, and the dark pleasure at finally reversing the power dynamic between them. She had never looked as beautiful to him as she did then, wide-eyed with fear and disbelief, entirely at his mercy. 

 It was many days of exquisite agony before she was allowed to die.[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (May 9, 2007)

Character now finished, complete version below. 

 EDIT: Changed to reflect merged Hide/Move Silently. Yay!


```
[B]Name:[/B] Jale Arideth
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue 4 
[B]Race:[/B] Elf
[B]Region of Origin:[/b] Breland
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Evil
[B]Action Points:[/B] 7
[B]Deity:[/B] The Dragon Below 
	
[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)		[B]Level:[/B] 1	[B]XP[/B]: 6000/10000
[B]Dex:[/B] 18 +4 (8p.)		[B]BAB:[/B] +3		[B]HP:[/B]  (4d6)
[B]Con:[/B] 10 +0 (4p.)		[B]Grapple:[/B] +4	
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)		[B]Speed:[/B] 30'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b] 1 Dex
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)		[B]Init:[/B] +4
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)		[B]ACP:[/B] -		

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+4	+0	+4	+0	+0	+0	18
[B]Touch:[/B]	14	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 18

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+1	+1	+0	+0
[B]Ref:[/B]	+8	+4	+4	+0
[B]Will:[/B]	+1	+1	+0	+0
[B]Notes:[/B] 
Evasion
+2 Racial Bonus on saves vs. Enchantment spells and effects
+1 on Reflex Saves vs. traps

[B]Weapon			      Attack		Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
+1 Rapier			+8		1d6+1	18-20/x2
Masterwork Dagger		+8		1d4	19-20/x2	10 ft
+1 Rapier			+6		1d6+1   18-20/x2
 and Masterwork Dagger	      and +6          and 1d4   19-20/x2	10 ft
Masterwork Light Crossbow	+8		1d8	19-20/x2	80 ft

[B]Notes:[/B] 
+2d6 Sneak Attack

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Daelkyr, Elven, Goblin

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Low-light vision
Immunity to Magic Sleep effects
+2 Racial Bonus on saves vs. Enchantment spells and effects
+2 Racial Bonus on Listen, Search and Spot checks
Automatic search for secret doors
Sneak Attack 2d6
Trapfinding
Evasion
Trap Sense +1
Uncanny Dodge

[B]Feats: [/B] 
Two-Weapon Fighting
Weapon Finesse

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 70 [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 7/3  
[B]Skills			      Total	Ranks	Mod 	  Misc[/B]
Balance				+6	0	+4	+2 Synergy
Bluff				+8	6	+2
Diplomacy			+9	3       +2	+4 Synergy
Disable Device			+11	7	+2	+2 Circumstance
Disguise			+4	0	+2	+2 Synergy
Escape Artist			+10	6	+4
Gather Information		+7	3	+2	+2 Synergy
Intimidate			+6	2	+2	+2 Synergy
Jump				+3	0	+1	+2 Synergy
Listen				+2	0	+0	+2 Racial
Knowledge (Local, Sharn)	+7	5	+2
Open Lock 			+12	6	+4	+2 Circumstance
Perform (Sing)			+6	4	+2
Search				+11	7	+2	+2 Racial
Sense Motive			+5	5	+0
Sleight of Hand			+8	2	+4	+2 Synergy
Sneak                          +11/+12  7       +4      +1 in shadowy conditions
Spot				+2	0	+0	+2 Racial
Tumble				+11	7	+4

[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Equipment:			Cost	Weight[/B] 
+1 Rapier			2320	2 lbs
Masterwork Dagger		302	1 lb
2x Dagger			4	2 lbs
MW Light Crossbow		335	4 lbs 
20x Bolt			2	2 lbs
Mithral Shirt			1100 	10 lbs
Darkweave Courtier's Outfit	130	- (worn)
Masterwork Thieves' Tools	100	2 lbs
2x Antitoxin			100 	-
Identification Papers 		2	-
Carrion Crawler Brain Juice	200	-
2x Sassone Leaf Residue		600
2x Oil of Taggit		180	-


[B]Total Weight:[/B]23 lbs	[B]Money:[/B] 27 gp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	33	66	100	200	500

[B]Age:[/B] 123
[B]Height:[/B] 5'6"
[B]Weight:[/B] 120 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Dark Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Tanned
```

[sblock=Appearance]
 Jale is a darkly handsome elf, dressed impeccably in the latest style. His dark hair is medium length, longer at the front than the back and parted in the centre. His stance is upright but relaxed, and a rapier in an ornate scabbard hangs from his belt. Altogether he gives the impression of a diplomat or perhaps an agent for one of the Dragonmarked Houses.[/sblock]

[sblock=Personality]
 In his dealings with others Jale is softly-spoken and polite, with a dry wit and the air of a man of the world. He is always composed and reserved, and gives the impression of being a good listener - though in fact he's just cultivated the skill of feigning interest and nodding at relevant moments. 

 Those who are unfortunate enough to see beneath his social veneer soon find him to be a sadistic psychopath, ready to put others through almost any degree of suffering to satisfy his own desires and impulses. He's not incapable of empathy or humanity, but he tends to reserve them for a select few. There are a scant handful of people he cares about or respects. For the rest of the world he has nothing but contempt.[/sblock]

[sblock=Background] Jale Arideth always knew he was destined for great things. His father was a retainer for House Phiarlan. He was never favored or even noticed by the higher echelons of the House, and he was happy that way. He was an unambitious man, devoted to his wife and children, happy to make an honest wage. Jale's brother and sister both took after their father, content to live quiet and unassuming lives. Jale was different. Growing up amid the comings and goings of Phiarlan's troupes and agents, all of them so graceful and sophisticated and glamorous, he knew he could never settle for just serving these people. He wanted more than that. He wanted to be one of them. 

 The fire of that ambition drove him throughout the years of his youth, filling him with a relentless urge to self-improvement. He was a perfectionist, never satisfied with anything he did until it was effortless and impeccable. His attitude alienated him from his family, and though he was popular and had a wide circle of friends and acquaintances he always felt alone in the world. That was the price he paid for self-reliance. 

 His dedication bore fruit. Almost no sooner had he started work, alongside his father, than he began to surpass him. Valeting for Lady Iselle Lacere d'Thuranni one night he apparently made an impression; she asked after him the next day. She was a celebrated songstress, a great beauty, and a rising star within the House. Before long he was on her personal staff, and making more money than his father ever had. From there his ascent was meteoric - within weeks it was rumoured that he was Lady Iselle's lover, and half the young scions of the House were taking an interest in him. 

 When gradually word started to spread that he was himself a talented actor and musician and that he might also have the required subtlety and discretion to handle the House's more sinister activities, his success was assured. He was soon established as a trusted agent in his own right, and there was talk of marrying him off to one of the House's eligible young females. 

 On the eve of the great rift in the House, the marriage had been decided and a date set: he was to be married to Alandre Kalind d'Phiarlan, a girl of only ninety who was herself something of a nonentity but for her title. It was still a great honour; the marriage would cement Jale as a member of the House, and there was no reason for his wife's mediocrity to hold him back. With little ambition of her own, Alandre unthinkingly followed her father's conservatism as far as the political situation was concerned.

 All was not straightforward, though. Jaler's ties with Iselle were still strong - and she was far from conservative. She was known as one of the chief radicals within the family, and during her liaisons with Jale she would whisper sweet promises to him. Soon there would be a split, and if he would but throw his lot in with her she would see to it that he would be highly favoured within the new House. He wouldn't have to tolerate an expeditious marriage to a tiresome, vapid girl like Alandre - he would be a scion in his own right, accorded all the respect and freedom he could wish. 

 Against his better judgement, he allowed himself to be seduced by her promises. As the situation deteriorated, he declared himself openly on the side of the emergent House Thuranni. 

 And then suddenly, with a move of nightmarish swiftness as if by some incredible sleight of hand, Iselle had switched sides. Perhaps she'd had a better offer, or perhaps she'd been a double agent all along - Jale was never again able to get close enough to her to figure it out. But when the schism came there she was, firmly entrenched in House Phiarlan. He'd lost his patron in Thuranni, and thrown away all his chances with Phiarlan. He was lost, caught between the two sides.

 He did the only thing he could - he disappeared, lest somebody who had taken offense at his duplicity should decide to take advantage of his exposed position. 

 And so he spent the next few years in hiding, making a living as a petty criminal and brooding over the way Iselle had betrayed him. A violent hatred had taken root in him, and as these years passed in ignominy and squalor it flourished and bore bitter fruit. 

 His fortunes changed eventually, once more with the advent of another woman in his life. Whether for better or worse, it's not easy to say. Lit appeared to him in the guise of a flower girl on the streets of Sharn at first, but that was only one of her many forms. She rarely came to him with the same face twice, preferring to take on a different shape for every passing day - sometimes male, sometimes female, sometimes young and sometimes old. It was only much later that he realized that, by a whim of hers, all her guises were people she had killed. 

 Their romance was sweet and carefree at first, giving back to Jale some of the energy and life that he had lost since his fall from grace. She appeared to him as innocent and delicate as a flower, and he even had the folly to think that it was he who was corrupting her when she listened to his embittered tales and his desire for revenge. 

 She urged him on, giving him back his confidence and self-assurance, making him believe that he could still have his revenge on the woman who had wronged him. He came to believe it, and a new purpose consumed him. 

 Meanwhile, very slowly, Lit began to introduce him to her world. At first it was innocuous - friends of hers who seemed charming and intelligent. Then as time went on it began to seem deliciously dangerous - new and exotic games in the bedroom, libertine strangers with amoral philosophies and mad gleams in their eyes, midnight gatherings where they would smoke pipes of strange-scented smoke and indulge in disjointed and depraved conversations and interactions. 

 Drunk on Lit's charm and the sense of excitement that all this brought him, he allowed himself to be drawn into her world. Somehow it became a part of his new lease of life, tied up inextricably with his restored sense of drive and purpose. 

 By the time Lit told him that the people they were mixing with were all devotees of the Dragon Below, he wasn't surprised. He'd already reached his own conclusions, and they weren't so far from the truth. He didn't care any more; in fact he felt a kind of exultation. He continued his plans to bring about Iselle's downfall even as he began to be introduced openly to the rites of the cult, witnessing horrors that only a year ago would have appalled him. 

 Meanwhile he was gaining a reputation for himself as a force to be reckoned with within Sharn's criminal underworld. He would engage in anything from drug deals to contract killing, in the same spirit that he had taken up petty criminality after his expulsion from the House. But whereas then he had been scrambling to survive, he now found that things came easily to him. He could deal easily with the criminal elements of the city - his whole bearing and the efficiency and grace with which he fulfilled his contracts earned him respect without him ever having to try. 

 When finally his plans came to fruition and Iselle fell into his clutches, there was none of the great surge of joy that he had been expecting. There was merely a quiet satisfaction of a long-awaited gratification, and the dark pleasure at finally reversing the power dynamic between them. She had never looked as beautiful to him as she did then, wide-eyed with fear and disbelief, entirely at his mercy. 

 It was many days of exquisite agony before she was allowed to die.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Allard (May 9, 2007)

Autumn: that background is a fantastic piece of work.


----------



## Paranoia833 (May 9, 2007)

Hmm... if you're not allowing psionics I can't imagine you'll allow Tome of Battle, but any chance I could roll up a Sword Sage? If not I've got a few ideas for a bard, but I thought I'd ask first.


----------



## Brother Allard (May 9, 2007)

Here is the new version of Celeste.  I'll SBLOCK the old version to avoid confusion.


*Celeste*;

chaotic evil gnome beguiler 4

Str 6 	-2 	base 8 (cost 0) - 2 race
Dex 12	+1	base 12 (cost 4) 
Con 14	+2	base 12 (cost 4) + 2 race
Int 18	+3	base 17 (cost 13) + 1 level
Wis 9	-1	base 9 (cost 1) 
Cha 14	+2	base 14 (cost 6)

Age 40
Height 3'1"
Weight 39 lbs

Description: Celeste is a slight girl, slender even for a gnome, with large, dewy eyes, and a quick, bright smile.  And a carefully honed dagger concealed behind her back.

History: Celeste's father was a confidence man - a true master of the short con.  With his young daughter in tow, he plied his trade primarily in Middle Dura: the Bazaar and Hereth's Folly.  He had always had good relations with Boromar Clan, kept his dues current, and did whatever was asked of him.  But as his gambling debts began to mount, the Clan began to require more and more of his services and sent him on more and more dangerous errands, until one night he simply failed to come home.  Celeste was 17.  From that point on, she has been on her own, using the skills he taught her to cloud the minds of her marks.  She loathes the Boromars - nearly as much as she has come to loathe her father and his weakness - and two years ago approached House Tarkanan primarily as a way of avoiding Boromar's bruisers.  Despite her growing penchant for casual cruelty, she has proven herself to be a very effective infiltrator, subject to neither fear nor remorse.

HP 	?? (4+3d4+8)
AC 	12 (10 base + 1 dex + 1 size)
Init 	+1 (+1 Dex)
Move 	20 ft / x4

Fortitude 3 (1 base + 2 con)
Reflex 2 (1 base + 1 dex)
Will 4 (4 base + 0 wis)

Attack Bonus +2
Melee Attack +1 (2 BAB - 2 str + 1 size)
Ranged Attack +4 (2 BAB + 1 dex + 1 size)

Melee: ? 
Ranged: ?

1	beguiler 1 	aberrant dragonmark (cause fear)	
2	beguiler 2
3	beguiler 3	spell focus (enchantment)	
4	beguiler 4


Skills:
 * bluff +9 (7 ranks + 2 cha)
 * concentration +6 (4 ranks + 3 con)
 * diplomacy +13 (7 ranks + 3 cha + 2 bluff + 2 sense motive)
 * disable device +5 (1 rank + 4 int)
 * disguise +5 (3 ranks + 2 cha)
 * hide +9 (4 ranks + 1 dex + 4 size)
 * intimidate +7 (3 ranks + 2 cha + 2 bluff)
 * knowledge (local) +8 (4 ranks + 4 int)
 * listen +1 (0 ranks - 1 wis + 2 race)
 * move silently +7 (6 ranks + 1 dex)
 * open locks +2 (1 rank + 1 dex)
 * sense motive +6 (7 ranks - 1 wis)
 * sleight of hand +10 (7 ranks + 1 dex + 2 bluff)
 * spellcraft +5 (1 rank + 4 int)
 * tumble +5 (4 ranks + 1 dex)

skill tricks:
 * conceal spellcasting: make a sleight of hand check to conceal spellcasting, opposed by onlooker's spot checks

Racial Abilities:
 * low-light vision
 * spell-like abilities: 1/day - speak with animals (burrowing), dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation
 * +2 bonus on saving throws against illusions
 * +1 modifier to the DC on all saving throws against illusions cast
 * +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids
 * +4 dodge bonus against giants
 * +2 racial bonus on craft(alchemy) and listen checks

Class Abilities:
Beguiler;
 * proficient in light armor, and with hand crossbow, rapier, shortbow, composite shortbow, and short sword.
 * trapfinding (ex): can use the search skill to locate traps with DCs higher than 20.  Can use disable device to disarm magical traps.
 * armored mage (ex): may wear light armor with chance of spell failure.
 * cloaked casting (+1 DC) (ex): +1 bonus to spell's DC when target is denied it's Dex bonus to AC.
 * surpise casting (ex): after a successful feint in combat, taret is denied Dex bonus to AC for next spell or melee attack.
 * advanced learning (ex): may add new spell to list, provided it is a wizard/sorcerer spell of the enchantment or illusion school.

Equipment: 5,400 gp
 * mithril chain shirt 1100 gp, 6.25 lb
 * mw rapier 320 gp, 1 lb
 * mw hand crossbow 400 gp, 1 lb.
 * bolts [10] x4 4 gp, .5 lb.
 * handy  haversack 2000 gp, 2.5 lb
 * glamerweave courtier's outfit 130 gp, 3 lb
 * darkweave explorer's outfit 110 gp, 4 lb
 * mw thieves tools 100 gp, 2 lb
 * everbright lantern 212 gp, 3 lb
 * silent portal disk 360 gp, -
 * feather token (tree) 400 gp, -
 * identification papers 2 gp, - 

262 gp left to spend


----------



## Kaodi (May 9, 2007)

Bragl Akgarann is the son of a retired Karrnathi military officer and the daugher of a notorious Kundarak banker who was expelled from the House after it came to light that he had cheated many of his debtors out of their holdings through the use of fraudulent practices and unscupulous thugs. To the dismay of his parents, Bragl took after his grandfather, but in some ways here was even worse.

At a young age, Bragl's natural talents came to the attention of a wealthy merchant who had been an aquaintance of his grandfather, and who was a member of the secretive organization of the rich elite known as the Aurum. He had the young dwarf schooled and trained to be able to work for the Kundarak Banking Guild, so that he would have someone on the inside to help him win favourable conditions for his business with the banks, and sometime to outright steal from them.

When their actions were discovered by another employee of the Guild, Bragl decided to add murder to his resume, and with some quick thinking managed to escape the notice of he investigators. Soon afterwards, he moved to another city and began practicing his new trade.

It came as a surprise to Bragl when he manifested the aberrant dragonmark. Though members of the House Kundarak, his had not been one of the bloodlines that carried the Mark of Warding, and so while he might of dreamed of it from time to time, he never thought to have a dragonmark. To be an aberrant, was quite the surprise, and he is perplexed as to how this was possible.

Bragl never sought out House Tarkanan, until they recruited him they had not even known of his existance. However, it seems to him to have been a stroke of good fortune. Backed by the Tarkanan's, his worst side can be let out to play a little more often...

(Pretty rough around the edges, but a little more detail... Think evil, avaricious, banker/mobster.)


----------



## DralonXitz (May 9, 2007)

Damn, these have been some truly amazing submissions, it's going to be a tough cut.  However, for questions...

1. Because of the requests, I'll allow a Sneak sysnthesis of Hide/MS.

2. Paranoia, I've never heard of a Sword Sage, but if you can send me the rules for the class, I'm cool with it.


----------



## Paranoia833 (May 10, 2007)

Yeah I'll be happy to send you a short writeup, though I'll need your e-mail addy to do so. If you want a quick but not particularly detailed rundown of the class there's a wikipedia article here. That'll tell you the basics though it won't really tell you about specific class abilities much about how manoeuvres work. If you want that either send me your e-mail addy. 

In the meantime this RPGnet review makes a decent guide to the basic concepts behind manoeuvres.


----------



## Autumn (May 10, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> Autumn: that background is a fantastic piece of work.




 Wow, thank you.   

  I've always been a fan of evil gnomes too, so I'll be rooting for you.


----------



## DralonXitz (May 10, 2007)

The Wikipedia article explained it pretty thoroughly Paranoia, throw up your sheet, then I'll make the decision once all are finished.


----------



## Paranoia833 (May 10, 2007)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Melchior (assumed name)
[B]Class:[/B] Swordsage 4
[B]Race:[/B] Changeling
[B]Region of Origin:[/b] Cyre
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic neutral
[B]Action Points:[/B] 7
[B]Deity:[/B] The Traveler

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)	[B]Level:4[/B]
[B]Dex:[/B] 17 +3 (10p.+1)	[B]BAB:[/B] +3		[B]HP:[/B] 25 (4d8+4)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)	[B]Grapple:[/B] +3	
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)	[B]Speed:[/B] 30'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b]+1 dex
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)	[B]Init:[/B] +4	
[B]Cha:[/B] 08 -1 (00p.)	[B]ACP:[/B] -1		

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+5	+0	+3	+0	+0	+2	20
[B]Touch:[/B]	15	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 19

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+2	+1	+1	--
[B]Ref:[/B]	+7	+4	+3	--
[B]Will:[/B]	+6	+4	+2	--
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
MW Dagger		+8	1d4+0	x2	------
Dagger			+7	1d4	x2	10 ft
[B]Notes:[/B] Dagger is used as a throwing weapon, not offhand.

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Dwarven, Gnome, Elven, Goblin (2 ranks Speak language)

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Minor change shape (racial)
Natural linguist (racial)
Scent (When in Hunters Sense stance)
Quick to Act (+1 Initiative)
Discipline Focus(Weapon focus Shadow Hand: Dagger, Shortsword, Sai, Siangham, Unarmed Strike, 
Spiked Chain)
AC Bonus (Add wisdom mod to AC)
Discipline Focus (Insightful Strike, +2 damage to Shadow Hand strikes)


[B]Feats: [/B] 
Adaptive Style (Can change and recover all prepared maneuvers as a full round action)
Weapon Finesse (Dagger)

[B]Stances Known[/B]
Child of Shadow (Grants 20% concealment in any turn in which you move more than 10ft. Cannot be 
used to hide in plain sight.)
Hunters Sense (Gain the 'scent' ability)

[B]Maneuvers Known (9)[/B]
lvl 1
1. Burning Blade (Boost: Swift action, add 1d6+4 fire damage to attacks for turn)
2. Distracting Ember (Boost: Swift Action: Summons a non-attacking elemental to flank foe)
3. Clinging Shadow Strike (Strike: standard action. +1d6 damage and opponent must make a 
DC 13 Fort save or suffer a 20% miss chance on all attacks for 1 round)
4. Shadow Blade Technique (Strike: standard action. Roll 2d20 when you roll to hit and choose 
either highest or lowest. if you choose lowest roll or roll is tied attack deals 1d6 extra cold 
damage.)
5. Stone Bones (Strike: standard action: If attack hits, gain DR 5/Adamantine for 1 round)
6. Sudden leap (Boost: swift action. make a jump attempt as a swift action)
Lvl 2
1. Fire Riposte (Counter: Immediate action. when hit by melee or natural weapon make a ranged 
touch attack against the enemy. if it hits deal 4d6 fire damage)
2. Shadow jaunt (Special: Standard action. 50 foot teleport. must of line of sight and effect 
to destination.)
3. Mountain Hammer (Strike: standard action. Attack deals +2d6 damage and overcomes all damage 
reduction and hardness.)

[B]Maneuvers Prepared (5)[/B]
Burning Blade
Shadow Blade Technique
Fire Riposte
Shadow jaunt
Mountain Hammer



[B]Skill Points:[/B] 56	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 7/3
[B]Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Balance 	07(06)	02	03	+2 (synergy: tumble)
CC Bluff	01	00	-1	+2 (racial)
Craft	05	03	02	--
(Calligraphy)
CC Diplomacy	04	00	-1	+5 (Synergy: Sense motive, K:Nobility), glamerweave
Sneak   	10(09)	07	+3	--
Jump    	07(06)	05	00	+2 (synergy: tumble)
Knwldge(Hist)	08	06	02	--
Knwldge(Local)	04	02	02	--
Knwldge(N+R)	08	06	02	--
Listen  	05	03	02	--
Prof(clerk)	05	03	02	--
Sense Motive	11	07	02	+2 (Racial)
Tumble  	12(11)	07	03	+2 (Synergy: Jump)
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
Chainshirt+1		1250gp	25lb
MW Dagger		302gp	01lb
Artisans Outfit		100gp	04lb
(Glammerweave)
Hewards Haversack	2000gp	02lb
Art. Tools(MW)		55gp	05lb
Dagger  		02gp	01lb
Potion of CLW		50gp	01lb
Potion of CLW		50gp	01lb
Oil of MagicWpn		50gp	01lb
Oil of MagicWpn		50gp	01lb
Potion of		50gp	01lb
Shield of Faith (+2)
Potion of		50gp	01lb
Shield of Faith (+2)
Silk Rope  		10gp	05lb
Waterskin  		01gp	04lb
Caltrops		01gp	02lb
Oil flask		00.1gp	01lb
Smoke Stick		20gp	00.5lb
Smoke Stick		20gp	00.5lb
Tanglefoot Bag  	50gp	04lb
Smoke Stick		20gp	00.5lb
Smoke Stick		20gp	00.5lb
Acidic Fire		30gp	01lb
Blank house		02gp	--
Sivis Notarised document
Blank house		02gp	--
Sivis Notarised document
Blank house		02gp	--
Sivis Notarised document
Blank house		02gp	--
Sivis Notarised document
Blank house		02gp	--
Sivis Notarised document
Indentification		02gp	--
Papers
Indentification		02gp	--
Papers (Forged: Human clerk)
Travel papers		00.2gp	--
Everbright Lantern	212gp	03lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]66lb (32 with haversack)	[B]Money:[/B] 1196gp 7sp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	33lb	66lb	100lb	200lb	500lb

[B]Age: 26[/B] 
[B]Height:5'6"[/B] 
[B]Weight: 125lbs[/B] 
[B]Eyes:Milky white[/B] 
[B]Hair:White[/B] 
[B]Skin:Grey[/B]
```


*Background*

[sblock]Melchior… though truth be told that name is inappropriate. There was no ‘Melchior’ until just two days ago, when our changeling friend decided a new name was in order but since I am not privy to his birth name it will have to suffice, where was I again? Oh yes, Melchior never knew his mother, his father never spoke of her and Melchior has never met anyone who knew her name or even what she looked like. Presumably she was a changeling, certainly Melchior got his heritage from somewhere. (Though it was always possible his ‘human’ father was a shapeshifter who simply never left human shape in the span Melchior knew him, he was a secretive man even with his own son.)

In any case, Melchior grew up in the eastern Cyre, tending to his father’s farm. His upbringing was unexceptional by human standards, let alone those of changelings, the only excitement in his life coming from the occasional prank pulled using his powers. Even then, Melchior had a cruel sense of humour, not violent in itself and only to those who (in his humble opinion) really deserved it, but more than one fight had broken out among the locals due to his actions in some form or another likewise it was not uncommon for minor trinkets to be stolen by all to frequent ‘mysterious strangers’. His father was always happy to try and beat it out of the boy, but Melchior was simply fickle by nature and quickly fell back into old habits.

It was in his fifteenth year that Melchior, purely on a whim, decided to leave home. Assuming the identity of a completely unremarkable (indeed, suspiciously unremarkable, for in those day Melchior had not yet honed any real talent for deception beyond simple mimicry) human from the provinces, he made his way to the nearest town and enlisted. His time in the army spanned 4 years and three separate identities. As Dorian the farm boy he learned the basics of warfare; how to kill without flinching, how to handle a sword, how to operate in a group and stay alive and so forth. As Lyanna the half-elf (An identity he traded with another changeling during a most… unique sexual encounter, he ended up writing several amateurish poems about that one, it apparently grew surprisingly popular among the soldiers, actual good pornography being hard to come by on the front lines) he learned of deception and trickery, the art of applying one’s mind to warfare and, more importantly, getting inside the head of the enemy. It was as Lyanna he learned the first steps of the remarkable combat form known as the Sublime Way, learning the foundation of shadow-play at the foot of (and in the bed of) one of the finest commanders in Cyre. After another year and a half he acquired the identity of a hobgoblin named Garkask during a particularly lethal mission in the marshes on the Thranish border. Since Garkask’s body was unlikely to be dredged up, Melchior decided he’d try being a goblinoid for a while. It didn’t last long, the bonds between the Ghaal’dar mercenaries where close, and unlike Lyanna this identity was stepped into spontaneously, meaning Melchior didn’t have the luxury of learning the character’s secrets. In any case after escaping the wrath of his ‘comrades’, he decided to abandon the soldiers life and try being a deserter for a spell. After a few months of wandering he ended up in Trolanport, Zilargo, taking on the roll of an elven clerk in the employ of House Sivis. Surprisingly Melchior found this roll more engrossing than any of his former lives, lapping up the gnomish love of intrigue and finding the complexities of Zilargo’s bureaucracy a most invigorating challenge. He kept in the roll for two years and could easily enjoyed many more years of this, had not fate intervened.

He was 21 when the cabinet of Faces first contacted him, the agent coming to him as a grim and humourless little dwarf who sold alchemical contraceptives for a living, and told him he must acquire an education from the Korranberg library. Intrigued by possibilities the Cabinet offered, Melchior agreed to be set up with an identity as the bastard son of a nobleman who had, through a natural gift for scholarship and his father’s benevolence, been able to attend the Library. While his studies where chiefly concerned with legalistic and historical topics, he arguably learned just as much from his ‘recreational’ sparring with the students who fancied themselves adventurers or future recruits for the Trust (and admittedly, a few encounters he suspected where secret training sessions provided by the Cabinet). It was in Korranberg that he truly advanced his meagre shadow tricks into mastery over shadow and flame and gained true understanding of the Sublime Way. It was also in Korranberg that he committed his first murder, a truly vile young human noble who took great pleasure in toying with the lives of others and worse, was arguably better at it than he was. It was a sloppy affair, amateurish for someone new to killing never mind a hardened soldier like Melchior. The only reason the Trust didn’t kill him, as far as he knew, was that apparently the little squit turned out to be selling national secrets to Aundair between semesters. A lucky coincidence.

He was a truly gifted student, both in his martial prowess and studiousness, though in the end he never graduated. When the Day of Mourning occurred two years after his enrolment, Melchior left for his homeland immediately. It would be a mistake to say it was out of sadness, for by that point Melchior had long ceased to feel attachment about trappings of any one identity, even his original. Rather it was that he had always maintained a vague sense of ‘self’ up until that point. With his birthplace now lost to the mists there was no evidence remaining of his original self, to his mind it was as if he never existed. 

Melchior journeyed into the Mournland alone, making his way through the terrible creatures and murderous challenges of that land until he found the remnants of his father’s farm. It was almost unrecognisable. No one he knew had survived, though he rather suspected that several of the zombies he had carved his way through to reach there where vaguely familiar. He spent several months in the Mournland, honing his skills before the Cabinet sent another agent, this time a strange creature known as a Githzerei who had a habit of speaking sentences backwards, to drag him out of the accursed wastes and into Breland to serve as one of their field agents. His missions were many and varied, though often with an eye towards assassination, a task he treated as a particularly high-stakes game.

Which brings us to the present. Why the Cabinet decided to support House Tarkanan’s assassination is unknown. Logically it makes little sense when they are more ideologically similar to the Tyrants, but the there is little readily apparent logic to the Cabinet. Melchior, for the most part, didn’t care. The offer presented an intriguing challenge to one who was becoming bored of routine murder. So he made up the identity of Melchior of Sharn, and with the Cabinet’s aid bought a reputation as a reliable and discrete killer. The rest… well we’ll see won’t we?[/sblock]

*Personality*

[sblock]‘Carefree’ doesn’t quite cover it. A true disciple of the Traveler, Melchior relishes the chance to explore the unknown and a permanent fascination with the new, both physical and intellectual. Oddly, Melchior is not overly bothered with issues of identity. Far more important to him is the experiences gained rather than the persona himself, hence Melchior is just as comfortable in his true form as an assumed one and can go for great periods of time without changing shape, or can flicker between them so fast he can scarcely be said to have an identity at all. When not in disguise Melchior considers himself a warrior-poet, though others often consider him a self-absorbed, amoral killer with delusions of eloquence. The possibility that this personality is itself a mask within a mask is very real, being that in times of crisis Melchior often becomes disturbingly emotionless and machine like.[/sblock]

*Appearance * 

[sblock]In his natural form, Melchior is of slightly above average height for a changeling and of deceptively frail build. His face is cracked in an eternal half-smile, both due to his laid back disposition and a scar that mars his left lip, a memento of the Last War. He wears his hair long and unstyled, it comes down just past his soldiers. He himself is cleanshaven, though most of his alternate forms have a tendancy towards short beards.

Normally he prefers wearing loose fitting clothes that allow for a good degree of movement, but for this job he sports a glamerweave business suit, with a simple chain shirt hidden beneath and a Hewards Handy Haversack made up to look like a leather carrying case. His only apparent weapons are two daggers, one hidden beneath his left trouser leg, the other up his right sleeve.

Other common forms include a balding, slightly short-sighted dwarven banker with a thick Mror accent and a young Aundairan social climber with short blond hair and a goatee and a love of the finer things in life.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (May 10, 2007)

Bragl's Equipment (incomplete)

feather fall talisman 50 gp (Sharn)
arcane key 500 gp (Sharn)
identification papers w/ picture 5 gp (ECS)
mithral chain shirt 1100 gp
masterwork dagger 302 gp
seven courtiers outfits + jewelery 260 gp
darkweave 100 gp (ECS)
masterwork thieves tools 100 gp
magnifying glass 100 gp
hourglass 25 gp
bag of holding 2500 gp

subtotal = 5042 gp


----------



## Hanuman47 (May 11, 2007)

*Avram Soloman - Actor Extraordinare and Deadly Assassin*

Avram Soloman
Lawful Evil Male Half-Elf Monk 2/Rogue 1/Sorcerer 1

*Stats* 
[sblock]Str 10 -- (2 pts)
Dex 12 -- (4 pts)
Con 10 -- (2 pts)
Int 15 -- (8 pts)
Wis 12 -- (4 pts)
Cha 16 -- (8 pts, 4th level bonus)

Hit Points ??
Action Points 6
AC 12, Touch 12, Flat 11
Init +1 
BAB +1, Grap +1
Speed 30 (base 30, 33/66/100, no armor)
Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +5

+1 Melee, Unarmed Strike, 1d6 bludgeoning, 20/x2
+0/+0 Melee, Unarmed Strike (flurry of blows), 1d6 bludgeoning 20/x2

Medium, 5'9" tall, 160 lbs, 47 yrs old
black hair, green eyes, olive skin

Speaks Common, Elvish, Draconic, Goblin

+3 Balance (synergy) 
+8 Bluff (5)
+2 Concentration (2)
+15 Diplomacy (4, racial bonus, synergy, Negotiator) *this may only be +11 - I can never remember if synergy bonuses stack
+9 Disguise (4, synergy)
+9 Gather Information (4, racial bonus) *+2 in Sharn (synergy)
+2 Jump (synergy)
+3 Knowledge: Arcana (1)
+4 Knowledge: Geography (1, Educated)
+4 Knowledge: History (1, Educated)
+8 Knowledge: Local (6)
+8 Knowledge: Nobility/Royalty (6)
+2 Listen (1)
+9 Perform: Actor (6)
+5 Profession: Playwright (4)
+10 Sense Motive (5, synergy, Negotiator)
+2 Spot (1)
+6 Tumble (5)

Feats
- Education (all Knowledge skills are class skills, +1 to Geography and History) 1st level
- Negotiator (+2 to Diplomacy and Sense Motive checks) 3rd level
- Improved Unarmed Strike Monk bonus
- Stunning Fist Monk bonus
- Deflect Arrows Monk bonus

Half-Elf Traits
- Immunity to sleep spells and similar magical effects
- +2 racial bonus on saving throws vs. enchantment spells or effects
- Low-Light Vision 
- +1 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks
- +2 racial bonus on Diplomacy and Gather Information checks
- Elven Blood

Rogue Abilities
- Sneak attack (+1d6)
- Trapfinding

Monk Abilities
- Unarmed Strike (1d6)
- Flurry of Blow (-1/-1)
- Evasion

Spells Per Day 5/4 
0th- _Mage Hand, Message, Prestidigitation, Touch of Fatigue _
1st- _Chill Touch, True Strike_[/sblock]

*Possessions*
[sblock]I've got a couple of non-standard items here.  Hope they're all right; they're not exactly earth-shatteringly powerful, but fit my concept well.  My idea is that they are gifts from an artificer friend or client.

_Vestment of Many Styles_* (worn) 860 gp.
* from _Races of Eberron_:  allows wearer to change appearance of clothing with a command word.  Provides a +2 circumstance bonus to Disguise checks if outfit would help.  Normally costs 500 gp, but this suit is also enchanted to clean and mend itself 1 x/day.

_Handy Belt Pouch_* (belt right, 2 lb.) 1000 gp.
* Like a _handy havesack_, but can be worn as a belt pouch.  Capacity limited to 20 lbs/2 cubic feet capacity.  Cannot fit objects more than 6" x 6" x  8'

_Wand of Mage Armor_ (_handy belt pouch_) 750 gp
_Wand of Shield_ (_handy belt pouch_) 750 gp
_Scroll of Bull's Strength_ x 4 (_handy belt pouch_) 600 gp
_Scroll of Cat's Grace_ x 4 (_handy belt pouch_) 600 gp
_Potion of Cure Light Wounds_ x 4 (_handy belt pouch_) 200 gp
Disguise Kit (_handy belt pouch_, 8 lb.) 50 gp

589 gp (_handy belt pouch_, 11 lb.)[/sblock]


*Background, Personality, and Appearance*
[sblock]*Background*
Ask any three members of the upper crust of Sharn society where Avram Soloman came from and you’re likely to get three different answers, each more improbable than the last.  Rumors abound:  to some, he’s the bastard son of an illicit affair between a well-known noble (exactly which one varies with the telling) and a high ranked member of House Phiarlan and/or Thuranni.  Others are convinced that he is an operative for one (or more) of the Five Nations’ intelligence agencies. Still other maintain that they have irrefutable proof that he is a dragon from far-off Argonessen, wandering the city in humanoid form for inscrutable purposes of his own.  Exactly where these rumors start is hard to pinpoint, but Avram vociferously denies them all and threatens to prosecute those who perpetuate them for slander to the fullest extent the Code of Galifar will allow.  This, of course, merely has the effect of firmly entrenching even the most outlandish of tales in the public imagination, which is exactly how Avram wishes it to be.

Whatever the case may be, all that is truly known of Avram is that he appeared on the Sharn theatre scene a mere four years ago (arriving just after the Day of Mourning, some note darkly).  Exploded onto the scene would be a more accurate way of putting it; in the short time he has been in the City of Towers, Avram has become famous (or infamous, as many would have it) for his controversial roles.  His portrayal of a defrocked priest in _Stroking the Bishop_ caused a riot that nearly lead to his exile.  On the other hand, his depiction of the legendary Boromar clan founder in _The Smallest Giant_ earned him a case of the finest Bluevine Reserve from Saiden Boromar himself.  Revered and reviled, all agree that a talent such as his has not graced the stage in many years.  Many of Avram's plays are his own work.  He enjoys satirizing the upper classes in the plays he writes, but (usually) manages to do so in away that his targets can laugh at themselves.

Avram has come to enjoy a reputation as the _enfant terrible_ of Sharn high society.  His presence is highly sought at the Upper Wards and Skyway fetes of those socialites who want to be associated with his daring and wit.  Rumor has it that his theatrical endeavors are supported by his many lovers of both sexes.  

While this is to some extent true, Avram has another means of supplementing his income: murder for hire.  Avram uses his place in society both to find clients and to reach his targets.  He is highly selective in which jobs he accepts and charges exorbitant rates, but is known in certain rarified circles as a man who always gets his mark.  Avram meticulously plans out each assassination and takes great care to prevent any association between his public persona and his secret profession.  

*Personality*
Outwardly, Avram Soloman is the very model of suave and sophisticated charm.  At ease in any social situation, he wields his wit like a sword, striking with a surgeon’s precision.  By turns sympathetic or seductive, Avram molds himself effortlessly to his audience’s expectations.

Behind the masks, Avram is an artist above all else.  He takes his work both on and off the stage very, very seriously.  Acting and assassination feed one another.  His acting talents provide him with a deadly array of tools to get close to his target.  Grappling with life and death fills him with a dark passion that drives his performances.  Each provides an outlet for his need to impose his will upon the world, to throw his intellect into sharp relief, and to express his soul. 

Most would be surprised to learn that Avram is quite religious.  He is devoted to both Olladra and the Fury.  There is no contradiction in this; Olladra gives him glibness and wit, while the Fury’s fervor fuels all of his work.  However, Avram knows full well how the worship of any member of the Dark Six is viewed and keeps his faith to himself.

Although he is a murderer, Avram is never deliberately cruel.  He takes no sadistic pleasure in pain; rather, he enjoys testing his limits in a game for the ultimate stakes.  He is not, however, above using whatever psychological manipulation is necessary to achieve his aims.

One quirk that Avram has is a dislike of changelings.  He sees their shape changing ability as an affront to his hard earned skills.  This sense of rivalry brings out his competitive edge even more when working with or pitted against a changeling and he takes particular relish in humiliating such an opponent.  There is probably more professional jealousy to this attitude than he would care to admit. 

*Appearance*
Somewhat tall for a Khoravar, Avram has the olive skin and aquiline features common to humans and half-elves of southern Khorvaire.  His curly black hair is always immaculately coiffed and his ever-changing, ever-fashionable attire is the stuff of legend.  Many victims have been ensnared by his piercing green eyes.[/sblock]


----------



## DralonXitz (May 11, 2007)

I have to say, of all the games I have DMed, I've never gotten a number of amazing responses like these so far.  It was a hell of a cut, and took me a while to decide, but in the end, our players are:

Dave-O
Autumn
Paranoia833
Hanuman47

While I originally stated 3 players, I didn't expect a response like this, so I've decided to open up one more slot for the game.  Brother Allard and Steve Gorak are our Alternates for the game.  Thank you very much to everyone, and I'll post up the RG in a few moments for you all to copy your completed character sheets to, and we'll iron our last things out and get this game rolling.

EDIT: RG is at http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3515663#post3515663


----------



## Hanuman47 (May 11, 2007)

Yay, thanks for choosing Avram!  

Complete character is posted on the RG thread (and above). I've tweaked the descriptive prose a bit and finished the equipment. Please check out the first two items and let me know if they're ok.

This game looks like it's going to be a blast - very fun premise and great characters.  This will be a very interesting party - how many of us will survive each other's rather...rich eccentricities, let alone whatever we're up against?


----------



## DralonXitz (May 11, 2007)

Yeah man, your BG was amazing, made a really good impression.  I especially like Avram's dislike of changelings, since half the party are them .


----------



## Hanuman47 (May 11, 2007)

Thanks!

Yep, that was deliberate when I saw how many submissions were changelings.  Nothing like introducing a little dramatic tension from the outset...


----------



## Autumn (May 11, 2007)

Wheee, this should be a ball. 

 Really looking forward to kicking off. Posting Jale up in the RG now.


----------



## Kaodi (May 11, 2007)

I guess my lack of ability to communicate my grand vision in a lengthy background has been the been the bane of my chances yet again, but that is OK. I like to make up characters stats to fit an idea I have in my head, so I am a bit guilty of just throwing in concepts to test the waters.

Anyway, congratulations, especially to Paranoia833 and Autumn, whom I know from Living Eberron.


----------



## Brother Allard (May 11, 2007)

Bummer.  Ah, well.  I'm going to unsubscribe, so should you need to activate an alternate, just say so in the thread title.  I'll keep an eye out.

Have fun!


----------



## Paranoia833 (May 11, 2007)

Well this is certainly a fun little team. Given their obvious similarities I wonder if I should make an effort to stress the difference between Melchior and Nix (ie. That Melchior once had a unique, personal identity but threw it away voluntarily, while Nix never had one and seems to desperately crave it) Either way, fun times.


----------



## DralonXitz (May 12, 2007)

Our in game thread is now up at http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3517689#post3517689.  Game on.


----------



## Hanuman47 (May 12, 2007)

Paranoia833 said:
			
		

> I wonder if I should make an effort to stress the difference between Melchior and Nix




From their descriptions, Melchior seems close to the Reality Seeker philosophy, while Nix more resembles the Becomer personality type (see _Races of Eberron_ pp. 43-44).


----------



## Paranoia833 (May 12, 2007)

Hanuman47 said:
			
		

> From their descriptions, Melchior seems close to the Reality Seeker philosophy, while Nix more resembles the Becomer personality type (see _Races of Eberron_ pp. 43-44).




I don't know. I never really envisaged Melchior as having much attachment to his natural shape. It's more that identity simply isn't an issue for him. (Well that's not quite the truth, hence why I put in the part about his trip to the Mournland, but that's how he _thinks_ he thinks). Personally I never really cared for the changeling philosophies as presented in the books anyway.

Either way I'm sure it'll make for fun times in-game.


----------



## DralonXitz (May 14, 2007)

By the way guys, just wanted to say, fantastic RPing so far, I definitly made the right choices in my players.  Keep up the good posting.  You all are making this very enjoyable.


----------



## Autumn (May 14, 2007)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> By the way guys, just wanted to say, fantastic RPing so far, I definitly made the right choices in my players.  Keep up the good posting.  You all are making this very enjoyable.




 Thanks.  And absolutely I agree, kudos to everyone else, this is going great. 

 Anyhow, I've been assuming that the secretary returned and interrupted before Jale had bothered to reply to Melchior. Likewise I'll work on the premise that he hadn't got as far as answering Avram either. He'll say something once we're done chatting to the nice Pugio.


----------



## Paranoia833 (May 15, 2007)

Yeah, I assumed pretty much the same thing. Ah well, Melchior will get plenty more chances to torment the lot of you I'm sure.


----------



## dave_o (May 15, 2007)

It's tough playing a schitzophrenic with the ability to actually shift into other persona at will!


----------



## Autumn (May 27, 2007)

Hmm, we've been stalled for a little while, anybody know why? Seems like we're waiting on a response from DralonXitz, though I guess perhaps DralonXitz is in turn waiting for a post from dave-o. 

 In any case I'm not complaining, just wanted to give the game a small prod. It started promisingly, would hate to see it burn out so soon.


----------



## DralonXitz (May 27, 2007)

I've just been waiting for Dave to reply, still here and waiting.


----------



## DralonXitz (May 31, 2007)

Hey, I was wondering, can you give all give me a post informing of your new names and roles within the Wine Operation?  Thanks a bunch.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 2, 2007)

Hey all, not to be a nag about it, but our guidelines at recruitment were 1 post every 1-2 days, so if we could possibly speed up the frequency of our replies, we can get this game moving more.


----------



## Paranoia833 (Jun 3, 2007)

Seems everyone's disappeared. Wonder if there's anything special this week?


----------



## Autumn (Jun 4, 2007)

Apologies for the delay on my own posting, I had a stomach bug that kept me mostly scurrying between my bed and the toilet for a couple of days. 

 I'm all better now and should be up to regular speed.


----------



## Hanuman47 (Jun 4, 2007)

I also apologize for tardiness.  I'm in a play that opens soon and between rehearsal, set construction and real life inconveniences like holding a job I've been a bit busy over the last few days.  I may be a bit slow from time to time over the next couple weeks, but I'll try to keep up.

And in answer to DralonXitz's question:
Avram's current alias is Antonio Sebastian.  Perhaps he will be the flighty genius vintner, although that role may change as we learn more about the situation.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 5, 2007)

No worries with delays, perfectly understandable, I just wanted to ensure that this group had not lost interest in the game or anything.

Yet, I'm worried about Dave, it's been something of 7 days I believe since I posted, and he hasn't replied.  You plan on throwing one up soon Dave, or what is the situation?


----------



## dave_o (Jun 6, 2007)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> No worries with delays, perfectly understandable, I just wanted to ensure that this group had not lost interest in the game or anything.
> 
> Yet, I'm worried about Dave, it's been something of 7 days I believe since I posted, and he hasn't replied.  You plan on throwing one up soon Dave, or what is the situation?




Sorry man, been working 70 hour weeks. :/ I'm posting right now!


----------



## Autumn (Jun 8, 2007)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Hey, I was wondering, can you give all give me a post informing of your new names and roles within the Wine Operation?  Thanks a bunch.




 Sorry, just realised I missed this back at the time. Jale won't be taking an alias in place of his given name, he doesn't see a need. He will however change his family name to something befitting a minor Elven noble, ir'Karasyn. He'd just add the ir' prefix to his real second name except that ir'Arideth sounds a little silly. Also it occurs to me that Jale ir'Karasyn doesn't roll of the tongue either - it'd be better with a consonant ending the first name to avoid a garble or a pause in the middle there. And that would occur to Jale too. So he'll just add a d and call himself Jaled instead (pronounced with two syllables, Jay-led not Jailed). 

 So Jaled ir'Karasyn it is. 

 As for his role, he's the son of one of the businessmen with a controlling interest in the wine cartel. He's sent his son along to oversee things but also to teach him business, since the lad is somewhat green and needs to get some experience and maturity before he can be trusted with anything serious. So his actual role is somewhat hazy and ill-defined, and for himself he sees the whole thing as a tremendous opportunity to have some fun in the big city far away from his father's watchful eye. 

 The role is calculated to make people see him as a charming but somewhat naive and pointless young man - in other words, to take them entirely off-guard.


----------



## Hanuman47 (Jun 10, 2007)

Are we ready to fast forward to the party?  Avram can continue to make chit chat all day, but it seems that we more or less have our plan of attack:

Avram and Nix try to befriend Taskerfien.

Melchior investigates Gageron.

Jale investigates Karamazon.

Anything else we need to do?


----------



## Hanuman47 (Jun 17, 2007)

Is this game still going?


----------

